# Wanted: motor powered bicycle



## RocknRowBoat (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm brand new to this site and hope it's ok to ask if anyone has a gas powered bicycle for sale, preferably an antique in good running condition? Just want something slow but reliable to putt around my neighborhood on. 

If I'm posting this in the wrong forum, my apologies.

Thanks!
Stewart
Email:
Stewartbowman@twc.com


----------

